# how long are these sets



## nick1717 (Nov 26, 2009)

how log are thesetrain carsin this setim not sure if its a typo or what but it looks like it say 28 1/2 feet http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=20014680


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a bit long! Each car is 28 1/2 inches according to the USAT website, so about 12 feet. 

-Brian


----------



## nick1717 (Nov 26, 2009)

lol i was gonna order two sets so im prettry close


----------



## nick1717 (Nov 26, 2009)

im i never seene those cars before so i was curius about it


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are into modern stuff a long string of them look nice behind a SD-45 or SD-70 MAC. Each car is pretty light so you can pull long strings of them. 

-Brian


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Make sure you have the curves to support them.. Realistic minimum diameter is 10', but the bigger the better.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAA husky stack cars i luv them







heres a few of mine runnin SWEEEEEEET.......


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 8 of em and run them on 10ft diameter. Work great and sure makes for a long train. Just need two more. Later RJD


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd think about ordering them from someone else as I saw this note at the bottom -

Please Note* - If you receive these cars with broken trucks it's because that's how they normally ship to us. Purchase at your own risk. We are no longer taking responsibility for the broken trucks.

Hmmmph!









-Brian


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a time when I ran 3 Gp38s pulling 9 sets of those. Once the train gets that long they will pull off the track on the inside of curves if the radius is not big enough. I have 15' radius now but back then it was only 10'.... which was OK for up to 8 sets.

Loved those cars


----------

